

Looking for a co-founder  - samiiii

Hi working on a new stuff so if anyone interesting (DEVELOPER OR A UNIVERSAL PROGRAMMER CAN DO BOTH WEB AND MOBILE APPS  LIVE IN THE US VERY IMPORTANT SO    
please let me know AS SOON AS POSSIBLE 
THANKS<p>SEND TO wallstreet.sam@gmail.com
======
ColinWright
I strongly, _strongly_ advise you to delete this and search HN for other cases
where people asked for co-founders. See what worked and what didn't, see what
got good reactions, and what didn't.

Yours is a great example of exactly how not to do it.

------
cjzhang
I thought the "please let me know" in lowercase while almost everything else
is allcaps was a nice touch.

------
ooooyyyyy
Idea?

------
Stythys
lol what is this

